# Italian guy sayin' "Hello!"



## mnp.fede (May 19, 2019)

Hey guys, I am so happy to join this great community! I am an aspirant composer from Italy (*warning: bad english coming soon...*), finishing my studies at the conservatory. 
I've managed to build a pretty decent home studio (well... good enough for me at least...) but I'd really like to improve from your tips!!!

I am planning to move to Amsterdam next year, get a job and try hard to introduce myself in the film/TV scoring industry. Does anybody have some suggestions to give to a broke student willing to realize his dreams? 

Thank you
FM


----------



## EugenioBruno (May 19, 2019)

Hello from another Italian guy


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 10, 2019)

I thought Italian guys said, _"*Ciao*."_


----------



## Jaap (Jun 10, 2019)

And a Dutch guy (not from Amsterdam btw) saying welcome!


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 10, 2019)

Buonasera! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## micrologus (Jun 10, 2019)

Benvenuto! dalla Svizzera italiana!


----------

